# Am I being needy or am I being taken for a ride



## poiuytrewq (2 January 2021)

My rabbit dilemma. I maybe a bit stupidly after a few glasses of wine put down a deposit on a big rabbit. 
I saw the advert on a pet site. The lady said it was a litter from her pet house rabbits and they came across as much loved pets. 
I put a deposit down, not really realising how long it would be til I could actually have it. Not sure why but this was Early/Mid dec and I can collect her in mid February. Rabbits really I think can leave at 8wks but figured she cared and was trying to do it all carefully. 
she said she’d send lots of updates and photos. I paid £50 via PayPal, then realised that I was supposed to pay the deposit via the website who hold it until the transaction is complete. My fault. 
Anyway, I did get some photos once. Since then nothing. I messaged before Christmas to see how they were doing and she did reply that she was busy and would try and find a picture later. Never heard anything more. 
On Wednesday I messaged again “hope you had a nice Christmas, did you manage to get a photo please”
Message seen but no reply. 
It’s not the deposit so much but if I’m being messsed round it’s just prolonging the time my other rabbit is alone. 
Am I being a bit needy, is she thinking I’m a nut job or???


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 January 2021)

I have been looking in the meantime for another companion but no luck, I thought I’d found one at a shelter but they have had to close to visitors after moving to tier 4


----------



## Amymay (2 January 2021)

Have you fb stalked her?


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 January 2021)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			Have you fb stalked her?
		
Click to expand...

😳 I tried. Her privacy is pretty tight so can’t see anything


----------



## kathantoinette (2 January 2021)

Alarm bells would be ringing for me, I would want better communication than you have had. Can you cancel the sale and get the £50 back through PayPal if you open a dispute?


----------



## Gloi (2 January 2021)

If she cared about the animal she was selling she would have been more forthcoming. I'd be cancelling.


----------



## fiwen30 (2 January 2021)

I’d also be cancelling tbh. Please do consider adopting 2 rabbits which are already bonded! They really do need a friend. You might also want to check out the ‘Rabbits United’ forum, for some super helpful, knowledgeable people & resources.

I ‘rescued’ a pair of buns from the fb marketplace 4 years ago, after having numerous rabbits as a child, and found that everything I thought I’d known was garbage, and that rabbits are actually very complex, expensive pets! The Rabbit Welfare Association is another great resource - https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/

Apologies if I’m preaching to the choir here, but rabbits are the most misunderstood and therefore the most unintentionally neglected pets in the UK.

Edit to add: apologies, didn’t read that you’d already got a lone bun! In which case I’d definitely be going down the rescue route, and also seeing if they’ll do the bonding for you. Have you checked out ‘Fat Fluffs’ on fb? They rehome across the UK, and have plenty of singletons needing friends!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 January 2021)

I would cancel.


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 January 2021)

fiwen30 said:



			I’d also be cancelling tbh. Please do consider adopting 2 rabbits which are already bonded! They really do need a friend. You might also want to check out the ‘Rabbits United’ forum, for some super helpful, knowledgeable people & resources.

I ‘rescued’ a pair of buns from the fb marketplace 4 years ago, after having numerous rabbits as a child, and found that everything I thought I’d known was garbage, and that rabbits are actually very complex, expensive pets! The Rabbit Welfare Association is another great resource - https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/

Apologies if I’m preaching to the choir here, but rabbits are the most misunderstood and therefore the most unintentionally neglected pets in the UK.

Edit to add: apologies, didn’t read that you’d already got a lone bun! In which case I’d definitely be going down the rescue route, and also seeing if they’ll do the bonding for you. Have you checked out ‘Fat Fluffs’ on fb? They rehome across the UK, and have plenty of singletons needing friends!
		
Click to expand...

I swear I’m trawling local rescues every few days. Plenty of boys or pairs but I need a single girl. 
problem now though is they are closed anyway. 
I will look at fat fluffs, can pretty much predict no does! 🤞🤞It’s not a page I’ve heard of though so every extra helps!


----------



## fiwen30 (2 January 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			I swear I’m trawling local rescues every few days. Plenty of boys or pairs but I need a single girl.
problem now though is they are closed anyway.
I will look at fat fluffs, can pretty much predict no does! 🤞🤞It’s not a page I’ve heard of though so every extra helps!
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain - finding a single doe is a tricky thing! A trio can work well though, by introducing an established pair to your singleton. It can be a bit more difficult to bond, but would be worth pursuing over leaving 1 bun alone, imo.


----------



## Flyermc (2 January 2021)

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/search.asp?inlocation=&RabAge=&RabSex=f&RabBond=%

any use?


----------



## hopscotch bandit (3 January 2021)

Watching wth interest on this post. When I was young we had a lovely rabbit who ended up with a phantom pregnancy so we spoke to the pet shop (in the early 80's) who said he'd easily sell the kittens once old enough if we wanted to use his buck so Sally had a litter of 4. The following year we did the same but this time kept one of another 4 litter for her. Sadly Toffee died around a year later.

Sally lived on her own for many years (we were totally unaware rabbits were lonely and meant to live with another). I played with her before and after school and she was supervised to run round the well fenced garden every day and she was fed and looked after so she had an otherwise enriched life.

Mum used to make her breakfast and then go get Sally from the greenhouse
(Which we insulated for her) and sit her on her lap for an hour whilst eating breakfast and reading the paper and just stroke and talk to her. Mum loved Sally so much.

Mum and i have since read that rabbits are very sociable animals and we feel incredibly sad for all the years she was on her own. Despite doing our best in way of management we just didn't know this fact. It's never left me I guess. Ignorance is no excuse but in those days loneliness  and animal welfare was never really the hot topic the way it is today. I dont remember any mention of it in the rabbit care manuals we owned, nor did the pet shop owner tell us.  I expect sadly there are many pets that are in this situation now. This was what our Sally looked like.


----------



## BlackRider (3 January 2021)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Watching wth interest on this post. When I was young we had a lovely rabbit who ended up with a phantom pregnancy so we spoke to the pet shop (in the early 80's) who said he'd easily sell the kittens once old enough if we wanted to use his buck so Sally had a litter of 4. The following year we did the same but this time kept one of another 4 litter for her. Sadly Toffee died around a year later.

Sally lived on her own for many years (we were totally unaware rabbits were lonely and meant to live with another). I played with her before and after school and she was supervised to run round the well fenced garden every day and she was fed and looked after so she had an otherwise enriched life.

Mum used to make her breakfast and then go get Sally from the greenhouse
(Which we insulated for her) and sit her on her lap for an hour whilst eating breakfast and reading the paper and just stroke and talk to her. Mum loved Sally so much.

Mum and i have since read that rabbits are very sociable animals and we feel incredibly sad for all the years she was on her own. Despite doing our best in way of management we just didn't know this fact. It's never left me I guess. Ignorance is no excuse but in those days loneliness  and animal welfare was never really the hot topic the way it is today. I dont remember any mention of it in the rabbit care manuals we owned, nor did the pet shop owner tell us.  I expect sadly there are many pets that are in this situation now. This was what our Sally looked like.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't feel guilty - you spent a lot a time with Sally, so she would have been quite happy.

Also, not all rabbits are social, when I got my first rabbit I then tried to arrange a wife - went to rescues who did the bonding etc, but Alfred was so territorial it made him ill, and I had to separate them.

My current rabbit Paddington, was handed into a rescue for being very aggressive with other rabbits.
He lives on his own as a house rabbit and I do spend a lot of time with him each day.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (3 January 2021)

BlackRider said:



			Please don't feel guilty - you spent a lot a time with Sally, so she would have been quite happy.

Also, not all rabbits are social, when I got my first rabbit I then tried to arrange a wife - went to rescues who did the bonding etc, but Alfred was so territorial it made him ill, and I had to separate them.

My current rabbit Paddington, was handed into a rescue for being very aggressive with other rabbits.
He lives on his own as a house rabbit and I do spend a lot of time with him each day.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh thank you, that's kind of you. I love the name Paddington too! 😁


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 January 2021)

Flyermc said:



http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/search.asp?inlocation=&RabAge=&RabSex=f&RabBond=%

any use?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, the closest is 56 miles which unfortunately I think in terms of lockdown and Covid rules is probably too far, they do say local homing only. Shame because it seems there are lots of single girls there.


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 January 2021)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Watching wth interest on this post. When I was young we had a lovely rabbit who ended up with a phantom pregnancy so we spoke to the pet shop (in the early 80's) who said he'd easily sell the kittens once old enough if we wanted to use his buck so Sally had a litter of 4. The following year we did the same but this time kept one of another 4 litter for her. Sadly Toffee died around a year later.

Sally lived on her own for many years (we were totally unaware rabbits were lonely and meant to live with another). I played with her before and after school and she was supervised to run round the well fenced garden every day and she was fed and looked after so she had an otherwise enriched life.

Mum used to make her breakfast and then go get Sally from the greenhouse
(Which we insulated for her) and sit her on her lap for an hour whilst eating breakfast and reading the paper and just stroke and talk to her. Mum loved Sally so much.

Mum and i have since read that rabbits are very sociable animals and we feel incredibly sad for all the years she was on her own. Despite doing our best in way of management we just didn't know this fact. It's never left me I guess. Ignorance is no excuse but in those days loneliness  and animal welfare was never really the hot topic the way it is today. I dont remember any mention of it in the rabbit care manuals we owned, nor did the pet shop owner tell us.  I expect sadly there are many pets that are in this situation now. This was what our Sally looked like.

View attachment 62573

Click to expand...

Not many rabbits get fussed for an hour every morning on top of other attention.
Not many live in an insulated greenhouse!  Sounds to me like Sally had a lovely life.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 January 2021)

Have you tried calling her?


----------



## Kat (5 January 2021)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Watching wth interest on this post. When I was young we had a lovely rabbit who ended up with a phantom pregnancy so we spoke to the pet shop (in the early 80's) who said he'd easily sell the kittens once old enough if we wanted to use his buck so Sally had a litter of 4. The following year we did the same but this time kept one of another 4 litter for her. Sadly Toffee died around a year later.

Sally lived on her own for many years (we were totally unaware rabbits were lonely and meant to live with another). I played with her before and after school and she was supervised to run round the well fenced garden every day and she was fed and looked after so she had an otherwise enriched life.

Mum used to make her breakfast and then go get Sally from the greenhouse
(Which we insulated for her) and sit her on her lap for an hour whilst eating breakfast and reading the paper and just stroke and talk to her. Mum loved Sally so much.

Mum and i have since read that rabbits are very sociable animals and we feel incredibly sad for all the years she was on her own. Despite doing our best in way of management we just didn't know this fact. It's never left me I guess. Ignorance is no excuse but in those days loneliness  and animal welfare was never really the hot topic the way it is today. I dont remember any mention of it in the rabbit care manuals we owned, nor did the pet shop owner tell us.  I expect sadly there are many pets that are in this situation now. This was what our Sally looked like.

View attachment 62573

Click to expand...

I had a bunny as a child, and feel very much the same, as does my Mum who also had a rabbit as a child. The knowledge and advice about rabbit care has changed so much in recent years, we were caring owners, we took advice and read books but knowledge has moved on. It upsets me that we probably unintentionally caused our much loved pets a lot of stress.


----------



## windand rain (5 January 2021)

Had a bunny as a child tried a few times to give it company but he preferred his own and my company. Had guinea pigs with him too but they were suicidal and kept launching themselves out of the hutch if you opened the door. Have been singularly unsuccessful at keeping guinea pigs even as part of my job as a zoo keeper. Rabbits are great though


----------



## hopscotch bandit (5 January 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			Not many rabbits get fussed for an hour every morning on top of other attention.
Not many live in an insulated greenhouse!  Sounds to me like Sally had a lovely life.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Mum still has photos of her. Toffee her daughter who we kept but died months later was lovely. I used to play with her quite a lot, i was only around twelve or thirteen. Dad was a keen gardener and had loads of 2ft bamboo canes so when the kitchen was free I used to spend hours making show jumping courses on the kitchen lino out of canes and upturned cans of beans and peaches and she'd hop over the lot, she seemed to enjoy it. If i put her at the top of the stairs, I'd run down turn round and clap my hands and she'd hop straight down to me! Ahh the memories. 🙂


----------



## windand rain (5 January 2021)

We had a dwarf lop for our kids who loved to play football. He would play for hours with the boys. We also had a new zealand white that lived loose in the garden the german shepherds were terrified of him


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 January 2021)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Thank you. Mum still has photos of her. Toffee her daughter who we kept but died months later was lovely. I used to play with her quite a lot, i was only around twelve or thirteen. Dad was a keen gardener and had loads of 2ft bamboo canes so when the kitchen was free I used to spend hours making show jumping courses on the kitchen lino out of canes and upturned cans of beans and peaches and she'd hop over the lot, she seemed to enjoy it. If i put her at the top of the stairs, I'd run down turn round and clap my hands and she'd hop straight down to me! Ahh the memories. 🙂
		
Click to expand...

🥰😂 my daughter has a showjumping hamster when she was little!!


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 January 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Have you tried calling her?
		
Click to expand...

I hadn’t no. OH kept on at me to ring but giving me time limits as in “if you don’t hear by Monday ring” then “it’s Christmas/new year” and so on.

So I’d held off doing anything and actually just got a message apologising for not being in touch and saying that she’s fine and will be ready jan 23, 2/3 weeks sooner than the original date she gave me. Whilst I’m fine with that, I prefer it- it will mean she’s about 9 weeks old which is perfect. The only thing is of course lockdown 🤷‍♀️
I think they are slightly over an hour away.
My daughter has a dated key worker letter and drives to that area sometimes so am hoping we can maybe tie in a collection date with one of her work trips.

Need to get her home ready now then and tell little Jonny 😂  Exciting


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 January 2021)

windand rain said:



			We had a dwarf lop for our kids who loved to play football. He would play for hours with the boys. We also had a new zealand white that lived loose in the garden the german shepherds were terrified of him
		
Click to expand...

We had one in our old house who lived loose, he had a hutch in a shed and the doors were just left open.
I got a JR puppy who the rabbit chased round the garden (the rabbit was 3 times the size!) 
When they evened out size wise they had a blast together, it was hilarious. Best friends!


----------



## Widgeon (15 January 2021)

windand rain said:



			Had guinea pigs with him too but they were suicidal and kept launching themselves out of the hutch if you opened the door. Have been singularly unsuccessful at keeping guinea pigs even as part of my job as a zoo keeper. Rabbits are great though
		
Click to expand...

New to this thread and I loved this post....you're a zoo keeper but even you can't handle guinea pigs! Brilliant. (I have rabbits - wouldn't want GPs)


----------



## windand rain (15 January 2021)

Guinea pigs are particularly susceptible to salmonella I had severe food poisoning as a child and if I touch guinea pigs too often they die. No idea why have tried a few times with the kids looking after them and as soon as they lost interest and I had to care for them within days they died. Read up on care in case it was just me but even with top knotch care they still died so will admire from afar


----------

